# nvidia 8600 GT driver problem



## bmac8903 (Dec 4, 2007)

hey all,

i have an Asus G1 laptop that i got back in August. Here are its specs:

* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 2.2 GHz 4MB 800 FSB
* RAM: 2GB DDR 2 667 (1GBX2)
* Hard Disk: Seagate 7200.2 120GB 7200rpm S-ATA300
* Graphics: NVIDIA GeForceGo 8600 GT GPU 512 MB
* Card Reader: MMC, SD, MS, MS-Pro
* Operating System: Windows Vista Home Edition

I thought/think it should be capable of running new games like Company of Heroes and Call of Duty 4, but it isnt the case. It lags a whole lot and is generally slow. I figured the problem was the graphics card's driver. So I checked my graphics card and it was using a 7 something driver. I checked online and found that i should be using the 163.75. So I followed the usual steps: 

1.Uninstalling current Nvidia Display Driver
2.Restart
3.Disable Virus
4.Install the new Driver

But it doesnt install. Instead I just get this message: "The NVIDIA Setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit." I did a google search and found that i needed to mod the new driver via http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/. I tried this too but to no avail. Can anyone help me?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. Laptop videocards do not use the same drivers as retail agp or pci-e cards. Unfortunately the naming scheme used for laptop cards tends to lead one to believe they are the same as a retail card....ie a laptop 8600gt M, is not the same as a retail 8600gt, while they are quite similar, the requirements for installation in a laptop incur a performance penalty due to space requirements and heat output. As a result, only drivers from the laptop manufacturer will be compatible. You can find the latest video drivers for your laptop here.....http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## bmac8903 (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you very much for your help. the problem has be resolved.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

What was the solution ?


----------



## bmac8903 (Dec 4, 2007)

To be perfectly honest, I was just an idiot and failed to follow instructions properly. Sorry 

I eventually sat down and messed around with modded INF files for awhile. This worked. My graphics are looking noticeably sharper, but now my computer is running a little slow. Its taking unusually long times to load webpages. Im going to defrag and clean this machine up a little before anything else. If that doesnt cure the problem, Ill be back.


----------

